# Hen or Roo



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmerelda - She crows...
The last pic is her crowing...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Rooster in my opinion.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd say rooster for sure.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooster....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Lift up his little skirt there and take a peek....


----------



## sirracha (Sep 26, 2013)

If you look into the rear cavity and lift the end up, you'll find the circumference with a bump or small pimple on top. If you see this, it indicates that she is a he.


----------



## JazzieBFarm (Sep 26, 2013)

A rooster


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Well Esmerelda is now Izzy-but we'll probably always call her--I mean him-Esmerelda -it'll give us a nice story!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds like me. I have had no telling how many hens with rooster names or roosters with hen names. I had one that I got as a chick and it was so much bigger than the other ones and every time I would open the chicken tractor it would run up to my hand a start pecking me. I named it David because I thought it was going to be a big mean rooster. It turned out to be the smallest hen of the bunch, but she never stopped pecking me, lol.  I miss her.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

We don't bother to name them untill we can properly sex them. Sometimes we have to wait a while.


----------



## JazzieBFarm (Sep 26, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> We don't bother to name them untill we can properly sex them. Sometimes we have to wait a while.


Same here, except if we see one with a certain personality as a chick, we name them a name with a name that matches their personality but could be for a hen or a roo. We have renamed way too many chickens to name at chick age on a regular basis!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Any chickens I've named have earned their name over time and that usually happens when they are much older than chick stage, except for roosters, which are bought on purpose and have a name simply because they are the rooster.


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

I gas It's a hen


----------

